# Hotsling and a Newborn



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

For the past 2-3 weeks, I've been trying to use my hotsling with my now 5 week old DD. Once I get her in, I feel totally comfortable, but she isn't! The directions say she should have her legs crossed and atop her belly - this isn't easy! Her head seems crooked and VERY uncomfortable. Sometimes she'll be okay (just for a short period of time) but usually she cries and I take her out.

This is making me want to stick with my Baby Bjorn, although I'd rather use a sling!

How do you wear your newborn in a hotsling?

Feel free to post pictures if you have them!


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Hmm, I never crossed my kids' legs. I just laid them in either facing up or facing me, but usually facing up and they'd turn their head to nurse. I didn't use that brand but I use a pouch for the first 4 months or so and love it. I hope you can get it working for you!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I enjoyed the hotsling much more once babe could hold his head up. Then I sort of wrapped his legs around me and pulled the sling up to support his head a little bit.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My baby hated the Hotsling too. I gave it away and made a Moby-style wrap (SO easy, no sew -- just cut a 22-inch wide, 5.5-yard length of stretchy cotton fabric and you're done!!), and we both LOVED it up until she was 15 pounds or so.







After that the ring sling has been our favorite.


----------



## Dera (Sep 9, 2008)

My first son loved the Hotsling but my 6 month old despised it. He just hated being cradled, he's always been an upright kind of guy. I've learned that this is kind of common. I got a wrap and put him in there upright and when he was big enough, moved to an Ergo. He's still like this, he started sitting up before he was 5 months old. If your baby is happy in the Bjorn and not the Hotsling, I bet this is the same issue I had. You could try a stretchy wrap like a pp said. Make it yourself for cheap or get a Moby for only $35 or something, I think.

Good luck!


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

My 5 week old doesn't really like my Hotsling or my other pouch (New Native) either. He gets all scrunched and can't breathe, also doesn't like his legs being all curled up. I also have an Ellaroo wrap which we both really like in certain positions, but its not so good for lots of in-and-out. I'm going to the fabric store for some stretchy cotton to make a stretchy wrap or something tomorrow. Hopefully he'll like it, and if not, at least it will be reasonably cheap!


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

My daugther was ok with cradle position, but my son hated it and I wore him upright, which is hard to do with a pouch at 5 weeks old. It worked much better in a ring sling, mei tai or wrap for me as I could get a nice tight fit in these and could not in a pouch.

But, do check out this link below, as it covers really important safety tips, especially with a pouch and a newborn. It has correct positioning and tips, which hopefully will help.









http://www.thebabywearer.com/article...ositioning.pdf


----------



## goldfinches (May 15, 2008)

My newborn hated the hotsling. I switched to a Maya, which she loved. Now that she's bigger I can carry her on my hip with the Hotsling and she enjoys that.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Lina didn't like the hotsling unless she was asleep until I started putting a couple folded handtowels under her head to prop her up somewhat. And starting around 3 months we didn't need the towels anymore.

And crossing the feet over the tummy seems really uncomfortable and awkward and like it'd push the baby even further into the pouch. Just slip her bottom into the widest part (where the seam is) and then tuck her legs in however they seem to be naturally going.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

The only position DD would tolerate in a pouch was the tummy to tummy. Tere is a great video on how to do it here :http://zolowear.com/Wearing.aspx. HTH.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

A lot of babes dislike the cradle carry unless nursing. You can do tummy to tummy in a hotsling with the babe's legs coming out of the bottom, though I think a babe without head control would be tricky. I prefer a ring sling or a stretchy wrap (tummy to tummy) for both, as they both allow you to tuck in the babe's head. You might really like the hotsling once your little one has head control and can go tummy to tummy or on your hip.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I found if I adjusted the angle, DS2 was much more comfortable - but it had to be *just right*. Once we got him settled, it was well worth the trouble.


----------

